# reduction



## alices (Jun 6, 2011)

Good morning all
 I can't seem to think yet, my dr says fracture reduced while placing sugar tong splint, so do I code the splint or the fracture repair? ..thank you, alice


----------



## Mojo (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Alice:

Mondays can be rough.  

Splinting is included in fracture care. With supporting documentation of restorative care (reduction, manipulation of bones) or definitive care (the same treatment an orthopedist would render), code the fracture care for the ED provider. 

If the treatment is only temporary or supportive until the patient can see the orthopedist, code the splint.

I hope you have more documentation such as a referral to the orthopedist vs. a follow up with the PCP and an actual procedure note to help you decide on the correct code.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jun 8, 2011)

*54 modifier*

If you will NOT be providing the post-operative care - attn ER coders -  you should code the fracture care with a -54 modifier!

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## alices (Jun 10, 2011)

*re-reduction*

thank you for your help, he provided more detail, I was just concerned because I have it in my head (heaven knows from where) that I wouldn't be able to code/bill the fracture since he was placing a splint and wasn't actually performing a reduction. So thank you again I truly appreciate all the help this group has provided me, I really don't know what I would do without this discussion group...alice


----------

